# its just a cycle, not global warming?!?



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

so we are still suppose to believe that all the millions of tons of carbon we spew into the atmosphere is having no effect? The atmosphere isn't getting warmer, drought isn't running rampant?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Of course. Believe the expert funded by the people spewing tons of carbon and ignore anyone independent or daring to have solutions, which might cost money.

I for one and not loving the blizzards that have hit my state lately, but like the fact that flordia is going under and that Texas will soon be a new American desert. We won't need those southern states much longer as warm weather crops just keep creeping nothward. And for the cold weather ones we're losing, well we can move into canada for them. Shame about the parryii along the way but hey we'll soon have rabits there.

-If you can't smell the sarcasm... don't even know what to say.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

But look at the opportunities for so many more people to enjoy beach front property. Too bad about the people who used to own waterfront property, but nothing lasts. . .gluggg. . . gluggg


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ever wonder why "Greenland" was named Greenland when it is presently buried in snow?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The earth does go through cycles but I just can't believe that all the fumes and exhuast and other toxins and evils being pumped into our atmosphere every day aren't adding to the problem.

30 years ago I lived in a small town 50 miles from Las Vegas. The area was known for abundant sunshine and clear skies. When we moved away I didn't make it back for 25 years. A couple years ago when I did get there, dozens of jets now criss-cross the sky all day. The exhaust streams slowly diffuse into wide milky lines and the sun's strength is reduced considerably. I was amazed at the difference between back in the early 80s, and nowdays with hundreds of planes a day going over. 

As for global warming, people like myself that are weary of the cold climate where I live kind of whimsically wish it would get warmer here.  For the good of the planet, though, it might be better if I just moved south! lol


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> As for global warming, people like myself that are weary of the cold climate where I live kind of whimsically wish it would get warmer here.  For the good of the planet, though, it might be better if I just moved south! lol


You are welcome down here. It's 102 in the shade and will be 106 tomorrow. Could you pipe me in a little cool air?


----------



## oldwindrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Global warming is a money scheme masked in gullibility, and good intentions of most people. The scientific record in fact shows it's cyclical. Also part of the scientific record are the other planets heating up at the same time. What's happening is akin to money managers playing psychic, but are using hard data for their magic tricks. All for the love of money.

On the reverse side of it, people do make a mess much of the time.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> You are welcome down here. It's 102 in the shade and will be 106 tomorrow. Could you pipe me in a little cool air?


I bet it wasn't a record. I bet the record wasn't set in the last decade. Most likely set 50 yrs ago.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Ever wonder why "Greenland" was named Greenland when it is presently buried in snow?


Greenland was most likely so named by Erik the Red as a ploy to get folks to move there and settle the land. But dont let the truth get in the way of whatever you guys want to believe -- global warming enthusiasts wouldnt bother with facts, they manufacture truth.

If you dare to Google it you'll get this result and more:
http://ancientstandard.com/2010/12/17/how-greenland-got-its-name/


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

oldwindrow said:


> Global warming is a money scheme masked in gullibility, and good intentions of most people. The scientific record in fact shows it's cyclical. Also part of the scientific record are the other planets heating up at the same time. What's happening is akin to money managers playing psychic, but are using hard data for their magic tricks. All for the love of money.
> 
> On the reverse side of it, people do make a mess much of the time.


There have been cyclical periods of warming and cooling throughout Earth's history. However, current independent peer reviewed studies are showing that the rate of temperature and Co2 increase now, as compared to historical past data, is decidedly NOT cyclical.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I just looked at NOAA in in Tennessee for records set in June high temps. 
1925,10 (Broken) + 8 (Tied) 101 deg Smith county
1930, 54 (Broken) + 27 (Tied) 104 Maury, Decatur counties
1931, 74 (Broken) + 35 (Tied) 105 Roberston county
1933, 98 (Broken) + 47 (Tied) 104 Roberston, Smith counties
1936, 181 (Broken) + 64 (Tied) 109 degrees in Dickson County
1943, 21 (Broken) + 23 (Tied) 100 deg Cocke, Lincon counties
1944, 17 (Broken) + 29 (Tied) 109 deg in Clarskville
1951, 23 (Broken) + 10 (Tied) 101 Hardin county
1952, 100 (Broken) + 61 (Tied) 108 in Clarskville
1953, 50 (Broken) + 32 (Tied) 103 Bedford, Lincoln counties
1985, 23 (Broken) + 15 (Tied) 97 Hamilton county
1977, 22 broken, 12 tied. 102 Wilson county
1988, 188 broken, 52 tied. 103 deg
1998, 30 broken, 24 tied. 98 deg
2002, 25 broken, 19 tied. 97 deg
2007, 25 broken, 25 tied. 100 Lynden
2008, 17 (Broken) + 15 (Tied) 101 Cannon county
2010, 21 broken, 28 tied. 99 Fayette county 
2011, 77 (Broken) + 62 (Tied)101 Cannon county
2012, 70 (Broken) + 16 (Tied) 109 Maury, Cheatum & Davidson counties

Some key years from above in low temp records.
Lowest temp records in June: 
2012, 10 (Broken) + 4 (Tied) 40 degrees in Giles county.
1985 low records 70 (Broken) + 22 (Tied) 39 deg Anderson county
1988 118 (Broken) + 39 (Tied) 38 deg Cannon county.
1936, 38 (Broken) + 8 (Tied) 35 degrees Morgan county
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/mint/1936/06/00?sts[]=TN#records_look_up


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe we are polluting the planet, but I also believe that the earth will go through hot and cold cycles with or without humans. So, who's facts do you want to believe? Do we believe this?

http://thespeechatimeforchoosing.wo...dmits-he-was-wrong-calls-for-hysteria-to-end/


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

radio477 said:


> drought isn't running rampant?


and LAST year we had record cold temps and rainfall&#8230; soooo&#8230; :dunno:

Here's some of last year's weather posts for May:



fonts said:


> ...coldest spring I can remember here on the North Coast...trout season opened yesterday, but there's still snow down on the riverbanks ...
> 
> ...sick and tired of freezing and scrounging through the depleted wood pile ...
> 
> ...oh well, say a prayer for warm weather ...





catsraven said:


> Had a hail storm at 3 AM. Its cold. in the 50s. Its going down into the low 40s maybe high 30s tonight.





UncleJoe said:


> Rained most of the afternoon...again. Cool and clammy now. Had to start a fire for the overnight hours.





goshengirl said:


> Apparently my bug-out location is going to be an ark.
> And apparently I'll be forced to bug out to said ark shortly.
> 
> It's raining again. With no plans to stop until Tuesday evening (briefly, before it starts up again). The ground is so saturated, there's just nowhere for the water to go. We just had the wettest month ever on record. I keep reminding myself I'm going to miss all this rain come July...





gypsysue said:


> Gee, goshen, I thought for a minute I wrote your post! It pretty well sums up the conditions here! Third year in a row with a cold, wet spring.
> 
> May came in like a lion, with alternating rain and snow. It's 27 this morning. Sigh...





*Andi said:


> Heavy rain, HAIL :gaah:, strong wind ... weather for tonight ... and a Frost warning for the mountains and some of the foot hills ...
> 
> Whoa!





goshengirl said:


> Yes, Dana, we're okay. (And your sweetness truly touches me.)
> While we are really saturated here, we're blessed that our home is situated well and the creek on our property is small with deep ravines . The creek hasn't been small lately, but there's still a long way to go before it reaches the top fo the ravines, and even then our home is at a higher elevation. Water is literally sitting on top of the ground everywhere around here - there truly is no place for it to go - but the previous homeowner/builder (who was a survivalist) installed a double drainage system around the foundation when he built the place, so our basement is nice and dry. If roads wash out, and they may, we'll be able to hunker down at home with our food storage. My only concern is that everyone be at home when the roads was out.
> 
> Within my extended family, it is only my folks that I'm concerned about - they have a creek that can flood and isolate them in their home (it has before) - and they don't prep. My DH has them well-stocked with firewood, so if they can't get an oil delivery (their heat is oil), they'll still be able to keep warm around the fireplace in the evening. And I'm bringing my mom some food items today - she's open to prepping, even though she doesn't do it herself. I'll feel a lot better about them once they have some food stocked away.
> ...





Kai22 said:


> same here!! My little fishing lake won't be accessible until at least the end of June.
> 
> ah yes...depleted woodpile here too.





UncleJoe said:


> I had to split some more. We're usually done burning by early to mid April. It's that global warming rearing it's ugly head again.





StrayDog said:


> At the beginning of May we were about 9 inches up on rain. Today was nice and sunny as was yesterday. Weekend is not looking good but we don't usually plant most things here until near the end of the month. Some do and protect them in various fashion but typically its best shooting for the end of the month. Being nearer the lake we usually avoid frost though so you may get lucky but since it is still so wet I doubt that it will suit most people now and into that late part of the month. Just can't get on the ground to work it in most places.





gypsysue said:


> We're having yo-yo weather...75 one day, 45 the next!





gypsysue said:


> Yay! *bounce, bounce, bounce!* The last of our snow is gone! It was on the north side of our barn where a bunch had slid off the roof and piled up, and it's finally gone! Woo-hoo! Yesterday there was still a dirty little glacier of dwindling snow, and today it's gone! All that's left is what we're admiring up on the mountains above us now! Time to open a bottle of something to celebrate!





*Andi said:


> We are stuck in a rain patteren ... last few days was 50/50 chance. Now it looks like that patteren will hold for the next 5 days.





ajsmith said:


> It's been nice for us the last couple days but started raining mid day today and now four counties are under flood warnings.





*Andi said:


> Rain ...Rain ... go away ...
> 
> come again another day ...
> 
> ...





*Andi said:


> What a mess ...
> 
> Flash flood on the farm last night. Fence down, gates broken this is going to be fun.
> 
> ...





UncleJoe said:


> We started another week long rain event Sunday.





Jason said:


> I think we're all going to end up as rice farmers...





DJgang said:


> And those who are rice farmers, are not going to be able to farm at all this year with all the flooding....so sad!





Kai22 said:


> Oy, we got 6 inches of heavy, nasty snow yesterday. Broken trees and downed limbs all over the yard, smashed down garden, frozen water hoses. Really....in May?





UncleJoe said:


> Rain, Rain and more rain.
> 
> 1.5" between yesterday and today. Another inch coming tonight into tomorrow.





gypsysue said:


> We finally had a night without frost last night. It only got down to 34!
> 
> Sigh...





UncleJoe said:


> We are finally seeing the sun. First time since last Sunday. Maybe some of the garden will start growing now.





IrritatedWithUS said:


> We saw the sun last week for 4 days. First time in over 7 months, according to the meteorologist! Rain all this coming week and sun again over the weekend... I got my garden out of the greenhouse and planted 3 days ago.





*Andi said:


> You name it and we have it ...
> 
> Thunderstorms, severe t-storms, wind, hail & tornado watch till 10 tonight ... and right at this minute, the sun is shining.
> 
> Looks like a radar watching night ...





*Andi said:


> Glad we only had a 20 percent chance of rain ...
> 
> We are now under a flash flood warning ...





gypsysue said:


> Light rain all last night and today, and in the mid-60s. We really need the rain. Feels weird to be grateful for rain after people like Andi and others have been so flooded.





gypsysue said:


> Andi, Andi, Andi....can't we meet in the middle on this weather stuff? It was 29 here this morning, and it was windy and in the 50s this afternoon!
> 
> Oh well, June starts tomorrow, so maybe we'll stop having frost neary every night!


Here's some of last year's weather posts for June:



neldarez said:


> Hey there Andi.........it's 10:07 pm here, I froze today, probably 68 . My garden is hunkering down trying to stay warm&#8230;





gypsysue said:


> Sunny and 80 here today...finally. The day before yesterday it rained all day and the high was in the 40s.





Homegrowngirl said:


> Well it is 58 degrees. Mostly cloudy, some rain today and always wind.





gypsysue said:


> 56 and light sprinkles.





BillS said:


> June was a month with weird weather. We had some cold and rainy days where it didn't hit 70º.


Here's some of last year's weather posts for July:



gypsysue said:


> We went two weeks without rain, then last night it poured. Pretty cool lightning too.
> 
> We haven't had frost yet in July but came close Saturday morning at 33 degrees and Sunday morning at 36. I covered the potatoes, peppers, and tomatoes anyway.





gypsysue said:


> We got up to 64 yesterday and 69 today, with a low around 45 last night. That's cool for this time of year, we should be in the upper 70s. It's been wet this summer too, and even though I don't have to water the garden as much, I have to MOW MORE!!! lol





DJgang said:


> Hot here, of course...but...we are getting great rains at least once a week, every rain after the fourth is a money rain, meaning the crops will keep growing and make .... Our farmers are very happy this year.





gypsysue said:


> We finally hit 80 today! Yup, you read that right, the big eight-oh! Our highs all week were in the 60s and 70s, so this is big-time nice!





*Andi said:


> RAIN!!!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Blob, why don't you watch the movie "the Day After Tomorrow"? Real theory, sensationalized and with loads of crazy violence but the science was fairly real up to the Ice storms.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Global warming is all lies and half truths. The global warming crowd always points to the Ross Ice Shelf in Antarctica as proof that Antarctica is warming but in reality the continent as a whole is cooling. Only the peninsula is warming. Michael Crichton wrote an excellent book about the Global Warming industry called "State of Fear". It's a novel that makes excellent reading. If you read enough of his books you gain an understanding of just how brilliant his mind was.

Earth is a planet that's billions of years old. The last ice age produced an ice sheet a mile thick. It ended 10,000 years ago. We don't have climate records that go back 3 billion years. Just the last 125 or so. We can't make informed judgments about what we're supposedly doing to the planet based on that. Any more than we can know what happened today based on the last second of the day at 11:59:59p.m.

The environmental movement wants to get people to panic and make radical decisions that affect our entire economy based on hysteria. Does that sound like people you can trust???

We heard a lot of crap about the rain forests supposedly disappearing but nobody cared about that. Then they talked about all the UNDISCOVERED species going extinct every year but nobody cared about a bunch of insects going extinct. Nobody asked how they can know how many undiscovered species go extinct every year. The climategate emails proved that everything they say is based on lies.

We know that sun varies in the amount of heat it sends out. Guess what? Mars had its polar ice caps contract since the 1990s. Does that mean our green house gases made the martian ice caps melt? Or is it just because the sun acts in cycles, causing warming cycles and cooling cycles?

There used to be a lot more carbon dioxide in the atmosphere millions of years ago. That's how coal and oil were produced over millions of years. It's foolish to panic over that when we're just putting all that carbon dioxide back where it belongs. 

Environmental scientists (talk about an oxymoron!) like to talk about their climate models and how those models predict things. Well, it's easy to create models that give the kind of predictions that you want. It's called garbage in, garbage out.

There's an evil agenda called Agenda 21 through the UN. The people involved want to radically depopulate the earth and turn most of the planet into areas completely off limits to people. These are the same people who believe in the Gaia hypothesis that the earth is a living organism. They worship the creation and not the creator.

It should also be noted that schools in England couldn't show Algore's movie, "An Inconvenient Truth" because it was so filled with lies that it was ruled to be propaganda. It has to be accompanied by documentation showing all the places it's inaccurate.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Hey Blob, why don't you watch the movie "the Day After Tomorrow"? Real theory, sensationalized and with loads of crazy violence but the science was fairly real up to the Ice storms.


you're right, I WASTED all those years in college with that book-learnin' & degree earnin'... all I needed to do was watch a movie, produced by a screenplay writer with a *screenplay writer's understanding of science*. :2thumb:

yeah, I also have my BANKER work on my car, with his banker's vast knowledge base of auto mechanics 

"fairly real"... :dunno: the data points for Northern Hemisphere data have been skewed due to ZEROS being entered instead of 'null sets' for all of the FORMER Soviet stations that were abandoned after the fall.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> you're right, I WASTED all those years in college with that book-learnin' & degree earnin'... all I needed to do was watch a movie, produced by a screenplay writer with a *screenplay writer's understanding of science*. :2thumb:
> 
> yeah, I also have my BANKER work on my car, with his banker's vast knowledge base of auto mechanics
> 
> "fairly real"... :dunno: the data points for Northern Hemisphere data have been skewed due to ZEROS being entered instead of 'null sets' for all of the FORMER Soviet stations that were abandoned after the fall.


Sorry I've been reading Nobel prize readers interpertations of the data and other leading experts for years. Unaware of your college experience I offered a dumbed down entertaining version for you to watch. Lot more fun that watching protracted tracks of arctic ice water entering the north atanatic and affecting weather world wide. Shorter crop seasons, blizzards and increased snowfall, suck, but they have nothing on super storms. Least of all on CGI rendering.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Hey Blob, why don't you watch the movie "the Day After Tomorrow"? Real theory, sensationalized and with loads of crazy violence but the science was fairly real up to the Ice storms.


Dont want to rain on the parade but thats part of the problem, too many people getting their science from other than scientific sources. Hollywood is very good at pitching in just enough fact to make anything sound real and valid.

Last year and the year before we(here in North Texas) had several of the coldest spells I can remember(am 52). Got down sub zero for almost a week and had snow drifts up to 3 feet deep. I am thankful for global warming, otherwise we may have had 50 below with 10 feet of snow.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> You are welcome down here. It's 102 in the shade and will be 106 tomorrow. Could you pipe me in a little cool air?


I wish we could trade a bit of our coolness and rain to take the edge off the heat and the dryness in your part of the country and the others similarly affcted!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Sorry I've been reading Nobel prize readers interpertations of the data and other leading experts for years. Unaware of your college experience I offered a dumbed down entertaining version for you to watch. Lot more fun that watching protracted tracks of arctic ice water entering the north atanatic and affecting weather world wide. Shorter crop seasons, blizzards and increased snowfall, suck, but they have nothing on super storms. Least of all on CGI rendering.


I would not put too much too much stock in being a Nobel Prize winner, What did O'Bama do to "Earn" his. Certainly nothing based on accomplishments.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

But Blob... nearly all those posts from last May that you copied here are from those of us across the north half of the country! The people with the heat and drought, last summer and so far this summer, are in the south half. 

Our cool, rainy weather is typical for May and June, but we had a record rainfall total for June 2012, and the month isn't quite over. Not that that means global warming or anything, because new records of all extremes are set for one thing or another regularly.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Hey Blob, why don't you watch the movie "the Day After Tomorrow"? Real theory, sensationalized and with loads of crazy violence *but the science was fairly real up to the Ice storms*.


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::gaah:


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

so all of this is just a matter of perception then, if it dosnt feel normal to me i go with the global warming guys and if i look around and all seems normal its just a cyclical thing. okay got it, now just gotta figure out which group to bury my head in the sand with!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Look at it another way. IF *man made* global warming was a fact wouldn’t the powers that be be doing something about it? I mean, come on now, the very existence of the planet Earth is on the line. Well, what do they do? Even the ‘majority of scientists’ who agree jet all around the world to fancy places to have meetings. Not on commercial flights but cozy little private jets. Mr. global warming himself jets all over to preach the ills of burning carbon and how many homes does he have and how big are they? Our illustrious president jets all over the US and world for vacations and meetings. And it is not just his 747 that goes, there is a fleet going to that carries his entourage, food, clothing, vehicles… Let’s not even get into the military and how much carbon they produce!

IF they were truly worried all those conferences would be done online, burning as little carbon as possible. No need to meet face to face and produce the evil carbon. We have online meetings all the time, saves a ton on travel expenses! Why would their only solution be to come up with the ‘carbon credit’ scheme? Think about it and follow the money.

I’m not saying that the earth is not warming. As others pointed out these cycles have been going on a long time. The only thing we can do is adapt. Taxing folks for carbon is ridiculous and doing nothing except make a few people rich.


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe that we are getting warmer. I also believe that solar activity has been increasing and will peak in what 2013? Why won't any of the people that believe the scientists acknowledge that the first earth day was to prevent an ice age? I guess that scientific data didn't jive and was dismissed. What about all the scientists that didn't believe space travel was possible, should we believe them simply because they were scientists? 

I am personally lessening my impact on the environment, by my own free will and for many reasons. However, scaring people with unproven theories, models that are being debunked daily, and talking heads that stand to increase their power and wealth. I smell a rat. And just because I don't drink the whole kool-aid I am classified as a denial it's fool. Then when believers lose the argument they say that it doesn't matter cause the short growing seasons, floods and Sasquatch will kill us anyways


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I could have sworn I heard somewhere that the Earth is only 6000 years old.... 

I think the whole thing has been sensationalized to an absurd degree, but I believe that we are on the up-swing of a natural warming cycle.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HEY! ADMINS!

can you please move this to the "religion" section...

If I'm going to defend an intellectual position from cultists, I'd at least like to do it in the right area... considering this ENTIRE thread has had NO 'prepping' information or advice offered in it.

Yes, I realize that makes me part of the poroblem as well... but I just noticed this thread was in GPD.

mea culpa for that


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> HEY! ADMINS!
> 
> can you please move this to the "religion" section...
> 
> ...


PRECISELY! :congrat:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I freely admit that I have not reduced my carbon footprint. Every time I pull the trigger and the powder burns I add more carbon to the air. Sorry but I still have to practice or my shooting skill will decrease(can't have that happen).


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Not add to the can of worms, but it is climate change, not global warming and the idea is that the weather becomes more unstable and actually leans toward enhancing what you already have, as in CO we are experiencing higher than normal temps and very dry set of years. The means warm, dry areas will get warmer and drier, while moist and cold areas will tend to get colder and wetter.

I do think to a point it is cyclic, but we are having a large impact on those cycles and preventing them from recovering to a point they would have in the past.

Do I think the gubermint should be forcing us to reduce, etc.? No, but I also think they should stop bending over to the dirty energy companies with tax breaks, subsidies, etc.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

For all the folks that believe that man can change the climate, I am tempted to go on the road with my weather cannon and make some rain. I am very reasonablly priced !


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

i did not mean for this post to take on a political our religious theme, but just another possibility for shtf, both of these scenarios could bring numerous longterm problems to the most savy prepper.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

radio477 said:


> so we are still suppose to believe that all the millions of tons of carbon we spew into the atmosphere is having no effect? The atmosphere isn't getting warmer, drought isn't running rampant?


The corporate pollution generating entities want us to believe that we have no effect on the climate. Yes, we are currently at height of an 11 year solar maximum but we're talking climate data that spans from the industrial revolution until now. An 11 year cycle would more than be compensated for in the data.
Whenever we burn anything, we are releasing gases into the atmosphere. Using technology that reduces the need for fossil fuels and developing more efficient building materials, cars and other technology is what we need to do. Being aware that we are indeed part of this world and we only get one world for the time being so let's take care of it, is also extremely important.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

radio477 said:


> i did not mean for this post to take on a political our religious theme, but just another possibility for shtf, both of these scenarios could bring numerous longterm problems to the most savy prepper.


Regardless of the reason behind the high temperatures you are correct. They can be a big deal when trying to survive in any number of SHTF events. Mostly it means you are going to need even more water. Dehydration takes more men off the battlefield than bullets do (so I am told). Hot weather also seems to bring out the worst in folks too. Crime waves coincide with heat waves. Animals need water and a place to get out of the sun too. Still, if you are worried that your BOL is going to be under a mile of ice or that it is going to be under the oceans rising tides then you really need to quit watching so many stupid movies and realize that there are alterior motives behind all the global warming/cooling hype.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The facts on global warming are over whelming. You and I can not possibly make a factual statement as to whether it is or is not happening or if it is happening whether it is man-made. There is just to much info that contradicts other info. Some is outright lies, some is embellished, and some is truth. All sides of the argument have all three elements. All anyone can truthfully have is their opinion. As a prepper it really makes no difference anyway. We plan and prep for the worst and hope for the best. Just my $.02


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> The corporate pollution generating entities want us to believe that we have no effect on the climate. Yes, we are currently at height of an 11 year solar maximum but we're talking climate data that spans from the industrial revolution until now. An 11 year cycle would more than be compensated for in the data.
> Whenever we burn anything, we are releasing gases into the atmosphere. Using technology that reduces the need for fossil fuels and developing more efficient building materials, cars and other technology is what we need to do. Being aware that we are indeed part of this world and we only get one world for the time being so let's take care of it, is also extremely important.


So, uh, where are these evil, rich, corporate fat cats going to live when we are covered over by polar ice (as was predicted in the seventies) or under the oceans waters (as the inventor of the internet himself claims)? I suppose you think they are going to build a spacecraft and fly to another world? Perhaps thats why folks are looking for habitable planets, they are going to kill ours and ride off into the sunset so to speak? I dont know... sounds far fetched to me. Listen to the global warming sides claims and ask yourself how possible it all is? Is is even more possible that there is monetary gain in scaring the S out of everyone and selling them worthless carbon credits and technology that would (without global warming concerns) be totally overpriced and under appreciated? You guys are smarter than this... think about it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

How timely! I agree... its BS!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> Not add to the can of worms, but it is climate change, not global warming and the idea is that the weather becomes more unstable and actually leans toward enhancing what you already have, as in CO we are experiencing higher than normal temps and very dry set of years. The means warm, dry areas will get warmer and drier, while moist and cold areas will tend to get colder and wetter.
> 
> I do think to a point it is cyclic, but we are having a large impact on those cycles and preventing them from recovering to a point they would have in the past.
> 
> Do I think the gubermint should be forcing us to reduce, etc.? No, but I also think they should stop bending over to the dirty energy companies with tax breaks, subsidies, etc.


If I could I would like this post x 10. Exactly.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Although it is hard to believe that human activity isnt having an adverse affect on the natural rythems of the earth there is no real way to know wether or not our current warming period is natural or not because......
A. We havent been around long enough to understand the changes the earth goes through
B. The earth is naturally evolving just like any living organism

If you veiw the earth as a living organism then you have to consider our own evolution in the presence of bacteria or other organisms. Yes it changed each one of us. Sometimes even for the worst. Yet here we are. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. If things go bad at least it will increase the ratio of preppers to sheeple. 
I usually dont jump in on these subjects but had a couple and figured why not.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Man made warming is a hoax used by people to control other people. So the EPA can pretend they are defending us and kill our self sufficiency so in a collapse we are helpless. In Colorado they were building a ski lodge and dug up mammoths and sloths the size of a car. So lemme guess, they were murdered by henry ford and his model T?? Nope, they lived there long ago when it was much much hotter where the area and climate can support them. And it got cold and they all died and were buried under ice and snow. So now when we dig up buried creatures that definitely proves it was far hotter what is the theory?? Yep, its gotta be the gas engine so let's work to outlaw them and the energy infrastructure to support them. So it won't get hot...em....err... cold or....well.... if the temperature changes a few degrees we all panic like chicken little!! So even in the coldest places on earth buried under layers and layers of ice we dig. We dig to look for the CO2 trapped but nobody ever mentions what else is found. Things like plant life buried under ice in an area so inhospitable to life that moss won't grow. But yep, were killing the planet. Utter nonsense.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> HEY! ADMINS!
> 
> can you please move this to the "religion" section...
> 
> ...


Although there may be differing thoughts on what I'm about to say, still, it's already been written. The Bible does say that the earth (or at least parts of it) will be burnt up. Does that mean literal fire, or drought, or bombs and rockets? Differing opinions, but like I said - it has already been written, so if it get's hot....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

hiwall said:


> The facts on global warming are over whelming. You and I can not possibly make a factual statement as to whether it is or is not happening or if it is happening whether it is man-made. There is just to much info that contradicts other info. Some is outright lies, some is embellished, and some is truth. All sides of the argument have all three elements. All anyone can truthfully have is their opinion. As a prepper it really makes no difference anyway. We plan and prep for the worst and hope for the best. Just my $.02


Back in the 70s it was pollution that was bringing on the next ice age. Back in the 70s we had some of the coldest winters on record. It wasn't until 1989 or so that they changed it and it became global warming. Back in 1989 we were warned that global warming had to be fixed in 5 years or it would be too late. It's been more than 5 years. It's too late. We can forget about it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Although there may be differing thoughts on what I'm about to say, still, it's already been written. The Bible does say that the earth (or at least parts of it) will be burnt up. Does that mean literal fire, or drought, or bombs and rockets? Differing opinions, but like I said - it has already been written, so if it get's hot....


I believe that the proper way to interpret the Bible is to interpret it literally unless it's clear from the context that you can't.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

BillS said:


> I believe that the proper way to interpret the Bible is to interpret it literally unless it's clear from the context that you can't.


I basically believe in Sola Scriptura (sp?) - letting The Bible explain The Bible. However, people do what they wish, and when it's written that the earth will burn up, people will interpret how they chose just to fit their own definition (be they correct or incorrect). So, I don't believe the global warming that they've tried to shove down our throats, and I believe that climate change happens w/ or w/o humans, and I believe something, somewhere's gonna burn up, cuz GOD said so. Maybe that's too simple, but it's what I believe.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

a new article from Nature refuting GW:

http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nclimate1589.html



> Solar insolation changes, resulting from long-term oscillations of orbital configurations1, are an important driver of Holocene climate2, 3. The forcing is substantial over the past 2,000 years, up to four times as large as the 1.6 W m−2 net anthropogenic forcing since 1750 (ref. 4), but the trend varies considerably over time, space and with season5. Using numerous high-latitude proxy records, slow orbital changes have recently been shown6 to gradually force boreal summer temperature cooling over the common era. Here, we present new evidence based on maximum latewood density data from northern Scandinavia, indicating that this cooling trend was stronger (−0.31 °C per 1,000 years, ±0.03 °C) than previously reported, and demonstrate that this signature is missing in published tree-ring proxy records. The long-term trend now revealed in maximum latewood density data is in line with coupled general circulation models7, 8 indicating albedo-driven feedback mechanisms and substantial summer cooling over the past two millennia in northern boreal and Arctic latitudes. These findings, together with the missing orbital signature in published dendrochronological records, suggest that large-scale near-surface air-temperature reconstructions9, 10, 11, 12, 13 relying on tree-ring data may underestimate pre-instrumental temperatures including warmth during Medieval and Roman times.


What this *means* is:
Professor Dr. Jan Esper's group at the Institute of Geography at JGU used tree-ring density measurements from 600 sub-fossil pine trees originating from Finnish Lapland to produce a reconstruction reaching back to 138 BC. In so doing, the researchers have been able for the first time to precisely demonstrate that the long-term trend over the past two millennia has been towards climatic cooling. "We found that previous estimates of historical temperatures during the Roman era and the Middle Ages were too low," says Esper. "Such findings are also significant with regard to climate policy, as they will influence the way today's climate changes are seen in context of historical warm periods." 
For the first time, researchers have now been able to use the data derived from tree-rings to precisely calculate a much longer-term cooling trend that has been playing out over the past 2,000 years. Their findings demonstrate that this trend involves a *cooling* of -0.3°C per millennium due to gradual changes to the position of the sun and an increase in the distance between the Earth and the sun.
"This figure we calculated may not seem particularly significant," says Esper. "However, it is also not negligible when compared to global warming, which up to now has been *LESS* than 1°C. Our results suggest that the large-scale climate reconstruction shown by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) underestimates this long-term cooling trend over the past few millennia."


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I wish we could trade a bit of our coolness and rain to take the edge off the heat and the dryness in your part of the country and the others similarly affcted!


It snowed here Monday. I don't want to hear about Globull Warming, because it isn't - warming.

As for you all being hot - it's SUMMER. Wait a bit, it will cool off - trust me.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

with all these fact gathering scientist in here I am surprised we don't have a cure for cancer yet. Isn't it ironic how almost everyone here's "opinion" on this follows so called " party lines". There is only an estimated one billion automobiles on the road today, and 3 billion tons of carbon dioxide produced by coal fired plants in the U.S. alone each year, but I am sure them salad eating fart letting dinosaurs were just as bad. If the greenhouse gases coming out of your tailpipes are so normal run a tube into your living rooms and duct tape your doors and windows and call me in the morning. Walk outside people its happening.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Quote:
Solar insolation changes, resulting from long-term oscillations of orbital configurations1, are an important driver of Holocene climate2, 3. The forcing is substantial over the past 2,000 years, up to four times as large as the 1.6 W m−2 net anthropogenic forcing since 1750 (ref. 4), but the trend varies considerably over time, space and with season5. Using numerous high-latitude proxy records, slow orbital changes have recently been shown6 to gradually force boreal summer temperature cooling over the common era. Here, we present new evidence based on maximum latewood density data from northern Scandinavia, indicating that this cooling trend was stronger (−0.31 °C per 1,000 years, ±0.03 °C) than previously reported, and demonstrate that this signature is missing in published tree-ring proxy records. The long-term trend now revealed in maximum latewood density data is in line with coupled general circulation models7, 8 indicating albedo-driven feedback mechanisms and substantial summer cooling over the past two millennia in northern boreal and Arctic latitudes. These findings, together with the missing orbital signature in published dendrochronological records, suggest that large-scale near-surface air-temperature reconstructions9, 10, 11, 12, 13 relying on tree-ring data may underestimate pre-instrumental temperatures including warmth during Medieval and Roman times. 


HEeee ! He said " Maximum Latewood "


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

One man's global warming is another mans.... Hey! its nice outside!


Robie


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

radio477 said:


> with all these fact gathering scientist in here I am surprised we don't have a cure for cancer yet. Isn't it ironic how almost everyone here's "opinion" on this follows so called " party lines". There is only an estimated one billion automobiles on the road today, and 3 billion tons of carbon dioxide produced by coal fired plants in the U.S. alone each year, but I am sure them salad eating fart letting dinosaurs were just as bad. If the greenhouse gases coming out of your tailpipes are so normal run a tube into your living rooms and duct tape your doors and windows and call me in the morning. Walk outside people its happening.


Is it? Are we really heading for the "demise" of the planet, to "oblivion," if carbon dioxide levels go up much beyond their current level of 380 parts per million, or if the global temperature goes up three or four or five or, for that matter, 10 degrees from its current average of 12 degrees Celsius? If this was true then the planet and all its denizens should have died out many times in the past, because levels of carbon dioxide and the global temperature have been much higher than today for most of the past 600 million years. In fact, we're at a 250-million-year low, teetering on the brink, not of uncontrolled global warming but of a return to "ice-age" conditions that the planet left only 12,000 years ago.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillM said:


> Quote:
> Solar insolation changes, resulting from long-term oscillations of orbital configurations1, are an important driver of Holocene climate2, 3. The forcing is substantial over the past 2,000 years, up to four times as large as the 1.6 W m−2 net anthropogenic forcing since 1750 (ref. 4), but the trend varies considerably over time, space and with season5. Using numerous high-latitude proxy records, slow orbital changes have recently been shown6 to gradually force boreal summer temperature cooling over the common era. Here, we present new evidence based on maximum latewood density data from northern Scandinavia, indicating that this cooling trend was stronger (−0.31 °C per 1,000 years, ±0.03 °C) than previously reported, and demonstrate that this signature is missing in published tree-ring proxy records. The long-term trend now revealed in maximum latewood density data is in line with coupled general circulation models7, 8 indicating albedo-driven feedback mechanisms and substantial summer cooling over the past two millennia in northern boreal and Arctic latitudes. These findings, together with the missing orbital signature in published dendrochronological records, suggest that large-scale near-surface air-temperature reconstructions9, 10, 11, 12, 13 relying on tree-ring data may underestimate pre-instrumental temperatures including warmth during Medieval and Roman times.
> 
> HEeee ! He said " Maximum Latewood "


Hey, I DID 'translate' it!...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> Is it? Are we really heading for the "demise" of the planet, to "oblivion," if carbon dioxide levels go up much beyond their current level of 380 parts per million, or if the global temperature goes up three or four or five or, for that matter, 10 degrees from its current average of 12 degrees Celsius? If this was true then the planet and all its denizens should have died out many times in the past, because levels of carbon dioxide and the global temperature have been much higher than today for most of the past 600 million years. In fact, we're at a 250-million-year low, teetering on the brink, not of uncontrolled global warming but of a return to "ice-age" conditions that the planet left only 12,000 years ago.


Be careful The_Blob, its not nice to make folks doubt their religion. It throws them into hysteria.

Global warming is simply a vehicle to get society where the PTB want them. The entire goal of the global warming religion is to bring down the west to the standard of living of the rest of the world. To "equalize" the playing field so to speak. Its a great reason to impose fees on western civilization to help emerging economies develop. No, really its simply a redistribution of wealth with folks like Al Gore skimming off the top. As usual its all about money and power. Another scam the looters use to steal the fruits of another mans labor.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Look outside people!! Its hot!! The globe is warming!! Just 6 short months ago I had piles of snow in my yard but its all melted away!! You can't tell me its not warming up......cause where's the snow!!! Just imagine in 6 more months how hot it will be!! Were all gonna melt!!


----------



## dontbestupid (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, you guys are entirely missing the point. The weather is effed, bottom line. I don't care if it's cyclical, solar flares, barack obama, alien spacebats, george w, illegal immigrants, greenhouse gases or al freaking gore causing it. It's entirely wrong, and has been for years and will continue to be. While all you hens sit and natter about whose fault it is, I am going to go stock up food, considering the corn crop is literal toast and food prices are about to shoot up because. 

Some preppers you people are.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

dontbestupid said:


> Wow, you guys are entirely missing the point. The weather is effed, bottom line. I don't care if it's cyclical, solar flares, barack obama, alien spacebats, george w, illegal immigrants, greenhouse gases or al freaking gore causing it. It's entirely wrong, and has been for years and will continue to be. While all you hens sit and natter about whose fault it is, I am going to go stock up food, considering the corn crop is literal toast and food prices are about to shoot up because.
> 
> Some preppers you people are.


I just wanted to say.... "LOL" :lolsmash:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

A inconvenient truth the climate change folks would rather you didn't know:
Temperature measurements from non-standardized thermometers are included in data sets used to promote climate change. Some of those old measurements from 100+ years ago are practically worthless for the degree of accuracy some reports claim. Claiming a .2 degree change is well within margin of error of a modern non-standardized thermometer. I won't even get into cherry-picking the data points to prove conclusions.

The engineer part of me also wishes to point out that the Earth is not a static or even a closed system. The overwhelming energy input is from the sun (174 petawatts) and is so much that 6 months of solar energy is equal to all the non-renewable energy the Earth will ever produce.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

There are no static conditions in nature. Nature is always in transition. It is getting hoter or colder, wetter or drier. Nature dosen't have a thermostat you can set and hold a particular range. The idea that we are big enough or bad enough to change the climate is real impertanate. The only thing we can do is adapt to what nature throws at us or die. We can't reset the laws of nature to suit our own desires.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey dbstupid, the reason I heckle is....well for one its kinda fun! Also, what's plan B, move?? Nope, the earth isn't burning up so chill out buddy!! But if it was there is no way to stop it so buy a floppy sun hat cause it might get toasty. It does bother me that we get some heat and drought and suddenly the earth is dying, cause droughts are a completely new occurrence on the planet. Gimme a break!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

dontbestupid said:


> Wow, you guys are entirely missing the point. The weather is effed, bottom line. I don't care if it's cyclical, solar flares, barack obama, alien spacebats, george w, illegal immigrants, greenhouse gases or al freaking gore causing it. It's entirely wrong, and has been for years and will continue to be. While all you hens sit and natter about whose fault it is, I am going to go stock up food, considering the corn crop is literal toast and food prices are about to shoot up because.
> 
> Some preppers you people are.


Correct. Doesn't matter what the cause is, we're not gonna keep it from happening. Maybe it is "just a cycle" but "just a cycle" is gonna mess with global food production big time.


----------

